
Visual Studio 2019 for Mac - quickthrower2
https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/vs/preview/
======
tracker1
The couple times I've looked at VS for mac, the install was painful and
broken. Even then a lot of the features one might look for (like TFSVC, and
database project support) are missing. I know it's rebranded and expanded from
Xamarin studio, I do home 2019 is better.

I really like VS Code and mostly stick to that as much as I can.

~~~
mastrsushi
Are you saying they didn't even bother to port their own CLR? They just
rebranded the inferior Mono implementation? That's pretty lame

~~~
tracker1
"Xamarin Studio" was the IDE worked on by Xamarin (which was bought by MS.
(IIRC itself was a fork of SharpDevelop). Since then, there's been a lot of
work in rebranding and improving the UX, I don't want to understate that. It
runs under mono for Mac, but can develop projects targeting mono as a
Framework option as well as .Net Core, which is a ground up re-implementation
of .Net itself that is cross-platform from the start and well supported.

My complaints are mainly that it was painful to install (unsure of current
version), and in the end missing a couple of features that I needed and
fallback to windows currently.

Microsoft database projects are a project type that does builds against an MS-
SQL database and afaik can only be built on windows (even though SQL's core
runs well with windows/docker).

TFSVC is the TFS Version Control system that TFS uses, not to be confused with
Git, which is now the preferred version control for most using TFS (and Azure
DevOps). TFSVC is similar to SVN for practical comparisons. However, the
tooling outside of windows kind of sucks, and there is no support for this
version control system in VS for Mac. The eclipse plugin for TFSVC is probably
the best option for a decent GUI surrounding the version control system.

